# New here lab results



## kassiemarino (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello, I wanted to post my lab results here to get some more feedback. I posted on another site and wanted to see what opinions were here of my labs. still waiting on the antibody test to come back. But I wen to the dr with several thyroid symptoms so she did a blood test ayways here they are..

TSH 1.97 Range 0.35 - 5.50
FreeT4 .91 range .8 - 1.8 
FreeT3 3.0 range 2.3-4.2


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kassiemarino said:


> Hello, I wanted to post my lab results here to get some more feedback. I posted on another site and wanted to see what opinions were here of my labs. still waiting on the antibody test to come back. But I wen to the dr with several thyroid symptoms so she did a blood test ayways here they are..
> 
> TSH 1.97 Range 0.35 - 5.50
> FreeT4 .91 range .8 - 1.8
> FreeT3 3.0 range 2.3-4.2












Most of us feel best with TSH @ 1.0 or less; so I personally think that is quite high.

If you symptomatic and you think it is thyroid, it would be good to get antibodies' tests to sort through this.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

The Frees look good BUT....................numbers can look good because of binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies. Meanwhile, you can feel mighty bad.

Do you? Do you have symptoms? And what has your doctor said about your labs?


----------



## kassiemarino (Jul 27, 2012)

Andros said:


> Most of us feel best with TSH @ 1.0 or less; so I personally think that is quite high.
> 
> If you symptomatic and you think it is thyroid, it would be good to get antibodies' tests to sort through this.
> 
> ...


My dr doesnt have my results yet, Im able to call myself and get the results.. and their only open until noon today so I will probably talk to her monday when I have my thyroid ultrasound. They did request thyroid antibody tests and I will know those later today or tomorrow the lab said since they run them on fridays. I have alot of symptoms which are for me..

Feels like someone has their hands around my throat/lump in throat/pressure
Sore area around thyroid like both lobes on the bottom park of my neck get sore. 
Trouble breathing like I cant get a satisfying breath. 
Trouble sleeping/waking every couple of hours
Stiff Joints/Muscle Pain
Feeling tired/run down all the time. 
hoarseness sound in voice when I talk 
messed up periods/periods stopped for the last couple of months. 
Bruising. 
weight gain
Brain fog and probably some other symptoms im missing


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kassiemarino said:


> My dr doesnt have my results yet, Im able to call myself and get the results.. and their only open until noon today so I will probably talk to her monday when I have my thyroid ultrasound. They did request thyroid antibody tests and I will know those later today or tomorrow the lab said since they run them on fridays. I have alot of symptoms which are for me..
> 
> Feels like someone has their hands around my throat/lump in throat/pressure
> Sore area around thyroid like both lobes on the bottom park of my neck get sore.
> ...


Oh, yeah!! I am glad to hear you are getting an ultra-sound! It would seem your doctor is "on it" and I am so so glad for this!

Please let us know about the ultra-sound and the other test results. I am glad you are here with us.


----------



## kassiemarino (Jul 27, 2012)

Andros said:


> Oh, yeah!! I am glad to hear you are getting an ultra-sound! It would seem your doctor is "on it" and I am so so glad for this!
> 
> Please let us know about the ultra-sound and the other test results. I am glad you are here with us.


Yes im so happy she is doing more then the TSH test like some doctors I was surprised she wanted to do an ultrasound.. kinda nevous that she still wont treat me though since everything " is within" range.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kassiemarino said:


> Yes im so happy she is doing more then the TSH test like some doctors I was surprised she wanted to do an ultrasound.. kinda nevous that she still wont treat me though since everything " is within" range.


One step at a time. If she put you on meds, it could skew further testing. See?


----------



## kassiemarino (Jul 27, 2012)

Andros said:


> One step at a time. If she put you on meds, it could skew further testing. See?


That makes sense guess I never though of it before


----------



## kassiemarino (Jul 27, 2012)

I got my anti thyroglobulin antibody test results and they were Less than 20 with a range of 0-40. What does that mean??


----------

